# HDDs werden nicht gemounted, Xubuntu



## adrix (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Linuxer,

ich habe ein relativ neues Mainboard: Asrock H61M-HVS, Sockel 1155 mit Intel CPU G840 und 4 GB RAM.

Habe mir ein Xubuntu Stick mit unetbootin erstellt. Bootet, Wlan USB-Stick wird erkannt. Ich habe zwei SATA Platten mit NTFS formatiert drin (AHCI Modus im UEFI, Secureboot ausgeschaltet).. diese können nicht gemountet werden. Es poppt ein Fenster mit folgender Fehlermeldung auf:

Failed to mount "AS"
Adding read ACL for uid 999 to
`/media/xubuntu` failed:
operation not supported

AS ist ein USB Stick.. dieser wird ebenfalls nicht gemountet. Komische Sache.. 
So langsam wollte ich an sich weg von Windows. Anwendungen habe ich bereits alle OpenSource die ich benötige. Sogar ein Ersatz für Adobe InDesign - Scribus macht mir echt Freude. Schade wenn es an dieser Geschichte scheitert.

Vielleicht habt Ihr eine Idee? Meine Vermutung ist : Board zu neu, vielleicht liegt es am Chipsatz oder UEFI? 
Bin gespannt ob mir da jemand Rat geben kann

Grüße
adrix

Danke für eure Zeit und Mühe!


----------



## joasas (25. Dezember 2012)

Can't mount any partition due to "/usb: Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to /media/evil' failed: Operation not supported" error - Ask Ubuntu Eine Suchmaschine zu nutzen ist sehr wichtig, ansonsten wird das nix. https://www.google.de/search?q=Adding+read+ACL+for+uid+999+to


----------



## adrix (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo joasas,

danke für deine Antwort. Wie sieht aber nun die Lösung aus. Am besten noch in deutscher Sprache. Ich habe es selbstverständlich schon mit einer Suchmaschine probiert. 
Generell sieht es nach einem Fehler im Kernel aus. Sollen Betroffene nun warten bis ein neuer Kernel per Update kommt? Seltsam das ein so gravierender Fehler nicht im Beta Stadium aufgefallen ist. 
Vielleicht werde ich mir die Xubuntu 12.04 herunterladen und schauen ob es da besser klappt.

LG
adrix


----------



## joasas (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich persönlich nutze gerne Xubuntu 12.04.1 da es eine LTS Variante ist. Installier auf jeden Fall die x86_64 Variante. Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (Precise Pangolin)


----------



## Dragonix (26. Dezember 2012)

4or Revolutionary media Business – Blog | WE PRO YOUR DEV
Da ist scheinbar dein Problem unter Ubuntu etwas erläutert, das würd ich an deiner Stelle mal probieren (blos /media/*x*ubuntu). *Alle Updates hast du aber schon drauf*, oder?

Selbst wenn's das nicht sein sollte: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es an deinem Board oder an EFI hängt, da hättest du andere Probleme  - die Festplatte würde garnicht erst auftauchen oder oder oder. ACL steht für Access Control Lists, also Zugriffskontrolllisten, damit lässt sich eine sehr feine Zugriffssteuerung auf die Ordner einstellen - das ist also ne Softwaresache und hat mit der Hardware nix mehr zu tun...

Falls obiges nix hilft, poste mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg" (nachdem du's mounten wolltest; den Anfang kannst du kürzen) und "ls -la /media".

Hier gibt's noch mehr Infos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202630/cant-mount-any-partition-acl-error Es wird also versucht, ACL Attribute zu setzen, obwohl dein Dateisystem auf "/" das nicht unterstützt, dann krachts. Hier ist auch der Bugreport bei Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1048059 . Anders als im obigen Link wird hier der Ordner /media/USER (wobei USER dein login name ist) verwendet und nicht /media/ubuntu. Im Zweifelsfall also beides ausprobieren, machst nix kaputt. *Oder die neue udisks2 Version installieren.*


----------



## bigghost (27. Dezember 2012)

einfach von cd installieren und dann gibts das problem nicht.
später mal blkid in einer console aufrufen uuid aufschreiben
vorher ein paar mountpoints erstelllen z.b. mkdir /hd1
und in /etc/fstab die passende platte fest verankern über die uuid und mountpoint wohin sie soll.

wo ist der unterschied von ubuntu zu xubuntu ? nutze selber die ohne x 

und nochmal als anmerkung automatisch wird keine einizge hdd gemountet zum einen ohne angabe von einem mountpoint bzw angabe welches filesystem verwendet wird geht das nicht.auto erkennung für das filesystem ist oft für die katz.es sei man hat eine angepaßte uudev regelung
dann klappt automount auch mit hdd´s.aber ab werk ist meistens nur für usb medien was integriert.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Dezember 2012)

bigghost schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied von ubuntu zu xubuntu ? nutze selber die ohne x


Ubuntu hat Unity als Desktopoberfläche vorinstalliert und man kann dafür Support bei Canonical kaufen. Xubuntu kommt mit XFCE und reinem Community-Support. (Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt albern, dass Ubuntu sich je nach installierter Software umbenennt.)


----------



## bigghost (29. Dezember 2012)

danke , hast aber recht jeder hirni packt 2 andere packete rein und meint daraus eine distri machen zu müssen.kein wunder das die linux distributions welt so unübersichtlich ist.


----------

